# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Xin địa chỉ các bãi ở hà nội

## shinkuto

Em đang ở hà nội mấy ngày. Định rạnh chạy đi bãi kiếm ít đồ cơ khí dựng con máy.
Mấy bác biết chỉ em ít địa chỉ vs. 
Cảm ơn các bác nhiều

----------


## hoangminhtin

> Em đang ở hà nội mấy ngày. Định rạnh chạy đi bãi kiếm ít đồ cơ khí dựng con máy.
> Mấy bác biết chỉ em ít địa chỉ vs. 
> Cảm ơn các bác nhiều


E thấy sg đầy bác ra hn kiếm chi khổ quá

----------


## longnguyenkd10

bác nào có chỉ cho anh em với em cũng đang muốn tìm

----------


## baont365

> bác nào có chỉ cho anh em với em cũng đang muốn tìm


Muốn rẻ thì các bác sang bên Văn Môn - Bắc Ninh ấy. Tha hồ chọn và mua theo kí thôi.
Còn cần gấp thì lên chợ giời cũng có, nhưng mắc hơn, lại khó mặc cả.
Ở cạnh bờ sông Định Công gần đường hồ rùa cũng có 1 bác bán hàng máy giã xác, em quên mất tên rùi.

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool:  Muốn rẻ và có cam kết thì mua ở diễn đàn, comment dạo cũng hay

----------


## laodaigia222

ở Long Biên có nhé

----------


## vnsource

> ở Long Biên có nhé


Bác cho e xin địa chỉ với

----------

